# IBS has taken over my life!



## Favourites (Sep 28, 2004)

Dear fellow members; bare with me hereMy name is Tom. im 15 and ive had IBS for the past 10 years plus new problems like Anxiety and an ulcer. Ive gone to all the doctors in which they said it will only get worst as time goes on. Ive read all the books and taken all the different medications but nothing seems to solve my problem, so in short im looking for guidence or advice. No one seems to understand in my family what the problem with me is, so it is really really hard. The problem started last year when i was in grade 9 half way through the year. I had massive IBS problems. Every morning I would have to use the bathroom for over an hour and usually kept me out of school because of it. I had to end up dropping 2 out of my 4 courses in which i bairly passed my 2 classes. I made one up in summer school but im still behind in one. I wont use the bathroom at school or in some certain places in public. This IBS has taken over my life because I dont go out with my friends and Ive lost alot of friends because of it. Well grade 10 came around and thats where i stand now and still no one understands and i dont wish to tell anyone of my friends about it because its so embaressing so im left alone. Well like i mentioned grade 10 is here and it seems like what happen last year is happening again. Ive found a solution but its not a good one. I dont eat breakfast or lunch and i can make it through school but then im dead hungary and died at days end. But i cant eat because then ill have to use the bathroom at school which i refuse to do, in which i call and get a drive home in which i stay home and not return....NOW...hopfully someone who reads this can give me some much needed advice or just ways you live with IBS....I'd be thankful to hear/read from you, please email or leave a message.NOTE: if you email could you please mark under "subject" you write IBS has taken over my life...otherwise i might think it is a virus.


----------



## MsKyle (Sep 28, 2004)

HeyTom, Your story sounds so familiar. I had to deal with IBS in high school, and I'm in college now, and it doesn't get easier. I know the feeling of not eating all week and binging on the weekends. I had to make it through the week becuase my teachers showed no sympathy for my condition. It's frustrating and I know how lost and confused you feel. I did just what you did, not eat breakfast wake up early to try to get the attack over with before class. I had to miss out on a lot of stuff, stuff that people take for granted when they can eat anything they want and go out afterwards. No one in my family has this problem and it is hard seeing them wanting to help. I also had to drop a lot of classes. You should definatly tell your teachers abotu it and give them loads of information about it. Make sure they know that you are in pain and your not slacking. I made the decision not to tell any of my freinds, it is embarrasing, most of them still don't know. You can make it. It takes a lot of strength to get through the day, but you can do it. If you haven't tried deep breathing and relaxation exercises, do so. They work for some people. It's better to think of yourself as a fighter. You have to fight to get through teh day, and you can do it. Take one day at a time, don't think about how you will get through tomorrow, think about today. Focus on one task at a time. You can do it, don't let it win. You just have to be strong and know that things will get better. You can make it through the day, you just have to work a bit harder. Try to live as much as you can on the "good" days. And remember to relax, becuase things have a way of working out.


----------



## Favourites (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks for replying i just hope to get more answers and be able to learn about more ways to cope. I have tried the deep breathing but thats something I can do only when I'm on my own, its not like I can do that in public. Hopping for more replys Tom


----------



## sisu1308 (Sep 27, 2004)

You can still do the breathing when you are in school, just in a different way. Try to slow down your breathing and focus on that- leave class for a few minutes if you need to and regroup. We all know that anxiety just makes this illness worse. My school nurse knew about my IBS and was very sympathetic. She never questioned me when I told her I was sick and let me lie down in her office if I wasn't feeling well. Is there anything that you can eat? Even in small portions? Tiring your body out will not help your stomach. It will make you weak and even more frustrated. Like MsKyle said, slow down and take it day by day. You will get through this.


----------



## Favourites (Sep 28, 2004)

I find that when I eat it will go right through me within the first hour or so of eatting whatever. I know I get really tired now but its something I guess I have to live with because even when I eat at dinner its a small meal and come the morning I'm in the washroom for like a half hour if I'm lucky. Thanks all for replying I'll still check for more answers


----------



## Jenn (Sep 15, 2004)

you should start taking fiber..it slows down everything so it donest go straigh through you


----------



## Favourites (Sep 28, 2004)

I always thought fiber makes you go to the washroom


----------



## Jenn (Sep 15, 2004)

noo..fiber makes your stoles like more thick so they dont come so fast when u eat. there's also meds. that u can take for it too. fiber makes your reguler.


----------



## 2boysongo (Aug 29, 2004)

Hey pal, man can I relate to you ! When I have plans to go some where like vacation or trips even just to Walmart....I cant eat until I get home or know that I'm fairly close to a bathroom. Anytime I go anywhere thats the first thing I make sure I know where it is. It's a horrible feeling and you know whats sad ! I'm 33 years old and I've been dealing with this my whole life and just found out that it has been IBS this whole time. I have been taking a new med. called Nulev that I use before I eat and anytime I really feel like I need it. I can take it up to 6 times a day. I actually went out with my husband and had dinner and then went to Walmarat afterwards and never got sick ! But I havent let my guard down. I still have a hard time going out in public and to social gatherings. I have read a few books on IBS and what triggers it and I must say I have TRIED to cut them out but it's hard. You need to try some fiber ! It does seem to help! But IBS just totally sucks and I wish some MAD scientist could come up with a cure !!!!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Try to learn and do these, they can really help IBS. It may take a while but it can help pain and the symptoms of IBS and give you much more control.Try it for a month. "USING RELAXATION:COPING WITH FUNCTIONAL GASTROINTESTINAL DISORDERSKenneth R. Jones, Ph.D.Research Assistant Professor of Medicine/Clinical PsychologistSteve Heymen, MSInstructor of Medicine/Certified Biofeedback TherapistTEN RELAXING BEHAVIORSRelaxation training is a integral component of behavioral therapies for managing chronic pain, promotinghealth, and helping patients cope with life-threatening illness such as breast cancer. Relaxation can alsoassist in managing functional GI disorders.HOW CAN RELAXATION HELP?Research has shown that relaxation provides several health benefits including: decreasing excess arousalproduced by worry or anxiety, managing insomnia, buffering the adverse physiological responses tostress, and increasing pain tolerance while decreasing some of the symptoms associated with chronic pain.Relaxation training is also a vital part of any stress management program and is a component of manycognitive-behavioral treatment programs for problems such as headache, depression, anxiety, andphobias.Many researchers and health professionals believe that relaxation provides two important functions1) as a coping skill that can be used immediately when a person is stressed, overly aroused, or inpain, and(2) by preventing some of the damaging effects of stress.Daily practice of relaxation lowers arousal that is associated with wear and tear on the body." http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=10;t=000990 Importantly this can really help with pain for one.


----------



## kschultz (Jul 8, 2004)

Hey TJDI thought the same as you when I my IBS got really bad, that fibre would give you worse diarrhoea, but in fact it makes hard stools softer and mushy stools more solid. I am IBS-D (that means I get diarrhoea rather than constipation) and fibre supplements really helped me get back to normal. IBS-D people should increase their soluble fibre, as insoluble fibre can cause more diarrhoea. Here is a great site to help you work out the difference: ../diet/fiber1.asp What might be a problem is that you are letting your stomach get too empty before you eat. I realise it is difficult with regulations at school, but if you get your parents to talk to your teachers they should let you drink a soluble fibre supplement in between classes or during class so that when it comes to eating your stomach is never coping with food hitting a totally empty stomach.I make sure I have snacks all the time so that my stomach is never empty. I can drink soy milk with no problems so if I find myself feeling a bit empty I will drink that before I eat. Pretzels and honey cornflake cupcakes are my "safe" foods that I can eat on my worst days with no "rush to the bathroom". So on the weekends you should experiment with different foods (eat only one thing at once (eg plain bread) and wait to see if you get a reaction, before trying the next thing. If you are food triggered then possibly there are some foods that are worse than others, and there should be some safe foods you can eat.You should have a look at this site www....com I found it really useful to help me identify my trigger foods, and lots of members have followed the diet and believe it has helped them eliminate their symptoms.Exercise is also important to getting better, yoga, pilates and abdominal exercises are all really effective in helping the digestive muscles stronger so they are better at controlling your symptoms. My partner is a firefighter and he comes with me to pilates - it's good for everyone ! If you don't have a class near you then you can get videos or dvd's to do it from home.Also you might want to ask your parents about taking you to a behavioural therapist, they work with you to help you retrain how your mind reacts to stress, so you can deal better with stressful situations.Here is an article about it that you might want to print and give to your parents to read: http://ibscrohns.about.com/cs/alternativemed/a/cbtibs.htm Wishing you good thoughts, I can't imagine what it would be like going through all the stresses of school along with having IBS. I was lucky to develop it in my late twenties.I am glad you found this board and I hope you find some strength and some useful information from it.


----------



## Favourites (Sep 28, 2004)

I thank you all for replying, and those websites/articles/facts have been of some help. I've tried fiber and yet to see any changes I guess I should give it some time. Well I think I'm getting dumber because just recently I took a job and have no problem what so ever about it...I mean I'll go to work without having to use the washroom at all durring my shift. I find that is weird. I'm starting to eat slowly but still they run right through me.


----------



## Kaylis9d9 (Mar 15, 2004)

I hate how people keep posting nonsense responses like this... I tried a soluble fiber diet and it did NOTHING... I ate JUST real turkey and brown rice for a week and I still had horrible problems... Soy, while on that list, is an irritant!I implore you, read my post on the main IBS forum... I believe THAT is the solution... I have not felt this good in over a decade...


----------



## Kaylis9d9 (Mar 15, 2004)

http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=1;t=039264


----------



## Jenn (Sep 15, 2004)

I'd found that when your in places that your really comfertable and you dont think so much about having to go to the bathroom..then you do. like at home or friends house or even your job.Kaylis9d9- different ppl have different things that help them with thier IBS..noth everything works with every single person. maybe the solution work for that person and just didnt work for you. doesnt mean it's not gonna help other ppl


----------



## Arch-Angel (Aug 13, 2004)

I beleive fiber helps with constipation, not diarraeha.. it helps you retain the water better, and adds bulk to the stool. o.o so that it don't harden.


----------



## kschultz (Jul 8, 2004)

Kaylis there are many causes of IBS symptoms, ... anxiety and stress, food intolerance, neurochemical imbalances (fluctuating seratonin levels), hormonal cycles (testosterone and progesterone) also including small intestine bacterial overgrowth. FYI: http://altmedicine.about.com/library/weekly/aa010901b.htm It's great that you have had success with acidophilus, however many have tried it with no results. So what has worked for many (the help for IBS site) could work for others too. Saying that other people's experience is nonsense may stop someone from trying something that may work for them.Unfortunately there is no definitive answer, so theories and other sufferers experience is the best we have to go on at this time !


----------



## Kaylis9d9 (Mar 15, 2004)

Umm, I am not just doing acidophilus... and it isn't even normal acidophilus...The fact is that I have not seen 1 person on these forums claim that they are completely over their symptoms... The combination that I have used actually did something... unlike everything else.. and the problem is most likely an overgrowth of yeast due to lack of good bacteria... Let 3 people try out what I am doing and then we'll see if "everyone responds differently"...


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I recently was able to stop all medication for IBS.And this forum generally gets the worst cases.Now with the probiotics, if they help you as an individual, is something you will have to keep up likely long term. Those bacteria do not tend to permanently colonize the gut for the long term, although I have had some luck with L. reuteri not needed to be taken every day.Now I didn't do the probiotics for the IBS, by the time I found one that did ANYTHING for me it was just to reduce fart frequency, but that was pre and post bad IBS symptoms.I have needed low doses of medication to keep the last of the achiness away, but that seems to have faded recently.And gee...you think NO ONE here has EVER tried the fairly usual things that nutrionists recommend.Probiotics and the anti-Candida diet are done by lots of people here with varying successs in the 5 or so years I have been here.Some do really good, some do not.Sigh...K.


----------



## Favourites (Sep 28, 2004)

Dear everyoneI was just coming off a good day and now I must have the worst cramps and IBS-D that I've get to experience. Thing is I have to go to school but I couldnt because if I were to I hate using public bathrooms especialy in schools. Well when I was in the bathroom this morning my mother was calling for me to get out and that what I was going through was nothing...How can I explain to her what I have, she doesnt believe me anymore she thinks I'm joking when really I can't even leave the washroom


----------



## Kaylis9d9 (Mar 15, 2004)

What I am doing is much more complicated than just probiotics and anti-candida... But that's fine... I have yet to see one single post on any of these forums presenting something even close to what I am now doing now.. so, I decided to let people know what actually works... I haven't seen one person even try it... normal "acidophilus" will do nothing btw... I find it funny how I made my original post days ago and he comes back and complains again.. did he follow the advice? Nope...


----------



## Jenn (Sep 15, 2004)

TJD..u should really go see a doctor, cuz your mother needs to understand this is no joking matter. i know how hard it is when u have no one helping you out..so you should really go see a doctor with your mom. and hopefully she'll take the doctors word.


----------



## kschultz (Jul 8, 2004)

Kaylis, supplements are actually not recommended to children. Also, he cannot just up and take himself to a nutritionist without the permission or support of his parents. He has to eat the food they provide for him, so until they understand the condition and work with specialists (traditional or non-traditional) he is just here for our support, not for attacks about what he is not / cannot do to help himself.As far as I can tell you have only been on this therapy for a month ? Lots of people have had huge success with many things and felt "cured" only to have the therapy stop working for one reason or another, so I would say people will be more interested once your IBS has been in remission for a longer period. Also, only some acidophilus requires the pearl cover to protect it from stomach juices, lots of strains do not need enteric coating to reach the colon intact. "Normal" acidophilus actually got rid of all my painful gas symptoms. If it did nothing then there would be no market for it. And many people believe Dr Dahlman's protocol has eliminated all their symptoms, yet did you follow their advice ... ? From what I have read his protocol is very similar to what you are following. The fact that others have had success with Heather's diet, and soluble fibre did "nothing" for you, reinforces the fact that "everyone responds differently"... This young man is receiving all sorts of advice, not all of which he can implement himself, and there is no reason why your posts are any more valid than anyone elses. Not all IBS sufferers have a bacterial overgrowth.I am virtually symptom free except for a monthly hormonal induced mild "dodgy" day or two, which I do not wish to take hormones to prevent, as I believe it would have other unwanted side affects.TJD, do you consume bubbly, gassy foods ? If so, cut out all the sodas, dairy and fruit juices (except for cranberry juice if you can convince your Mum to buy some) for a couple of weeks, and see if that fixes your cramps. An elimination diet is the best way to discover food intolerances, there is a lot of information and books out there which can help with this.TJD if you change your profile to show your state, members in your area can direct you to the best places to get support. Maybe you can email one of these places and get some information sent to your parents to help them understand your condition.I hope you find some relief soon !


----------



## kschultz (Jul 8, 2004)

TJD, regarding fibre:"Why may fibre be helpful?Fibre can be helpful because it improves how the intestines work, whether you have diarrhea, constipation or both. Fibre also may reduce bloating, pain and other symptoms of IBS. It does this by bulking the stools and making them softer.""Dietary cautionIt is generally advised that fibre in the diet should be increased gradually over a long period of time, to give the bowel time to adjust. Not all fibre is the same. 'Soluble' fibre, which is found in oats and many green vegetables, is generally well tolerated and beneficial in IBS. Some 'insoluble' fibres - especially nuts, seeds and legumes - often make symptoms of IBS worse. Wheat bran can help ease constipation but should be used with care, as it can also trigger attacks in some people. An increase in fibre will only be effective if fluid intake is adequate. At least two and a half litres (eight cups) of fluid a day is recommended."These are two very easy to read, informative articles that you could print and give to your parents. http://www.betterhealth.vic.gov.au/bhcv2/b...me?OpenDocument http://www.cfpc.ca/English/cfpc/programs/p...default.asp?s=1


----------



## Favourites (Sep 28, 2004)

Sorry I wasnt as clear as I should have been last message. I have been to all the doctors and read most of the IBS books. I really dont eat gassy foods and I always have a glass of cranberry juice at dinner because I liked it but I never knew it helped. As for pop I have the odd pop like maybe once a month. Dicetel is some medication that I've gotten from the doctor to relief some cramping pain but I've yet to see any results after 2 and a half weeks. Also I may have misinformed you about my mother and father. They know what I have but think its no big deal, and it is the same as if someone were to have a broken bone or something else. I don't know I know I suffer from anxiety and I seem like everyone is against me....ah sad thing is I'm only 15.


----------



## kschultz (Jul 8, 2004)

Have you been to see a behavioural therapist for your anxiety ? There is a whole board on anxiety and what has helped members, you might find some useful information there. http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php?ubb=forum;f=32 There is also a board about Cognitive Behavioral Therapy which has helped many members who have anxiety triggered IBS. http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php?ubb=forum;f=11


----------



## kschultz (Jul 8, 2004)

Also, have you been tested for food intolerances ? If you are fructose intolerant, even cranberry juice will cause you problems. There are many other hidden food triggers, so either doing an IBS catered elimination diet yourself or going to a nutritionist who specialises in IBS to help you with it.By reducing the irritants to your system you will build up your immune system and be better protected against attacks.


----------



## theresnopoint (Sep 7, 2003)

TJD, i feel for u. When I was first diagnosed about 3 yrs ago I felt like u. I was cramping and so irregular, and the thought of getting trapped in school made me so nervous i would literally throw up blood when I thought about it for too long. But I convinced my parents that I was really sick, and they found a wonderful internal specialist. He put me on some different drug combinations, and had his nutritionist counsel me to eating for my specific type of IBS and it helped so much. Three years later I can generally eat to keep myself healthy and only have to use my medication when school stresses me out or when i go out and eat junk with my friends. I've been generally symptom free, maybe a mild flare up every 2-3 months. As for what to tell your friends, my friends leapt to false conclusions, assuming that the fact I couldn't/wouldn't eat anything except saltine crackers and water and that I was always in the bathroom meant I was bulimic. While I never admitted it, I never denied it, and to this day haven't had to tell any of them what was really wrong. So my advice Don't give up, if you find the right diet/medication, and learn to calm down a little you can start feeling much better, and even "gasp" function again. We're all supporting you here, and remember, all IBS is different, what helps me most may leave you in the restroom for hours, so be open to new therapies and GOOD LUCK


----------



## Favourites (Sep 28, 2004)

Well like I've said time and time again I really thank you all for replying and actually I have set up a couple of appointments with a dietition and also a behavioural therapist. As for testing myself for all foods that may affect me I've started a while ago and so far realized I can't eat sushi which I loved and nothing really spicy.


----------



## Jenn (Sep 15, 2004)

It really helps to try and figure out what u can eat and can not. and thats probably one of the hardest things i've had to give you, I also love spicy food, but know i cant eat it.theresnopiont- you should really tell you friends, it may just be a guy thing. but I've found that all my friend are really helpful about it and understand. but it may be different for you.


----------



## acs (Nov 23, 2002)

dear tjd, I cannot imagine what you are going through. Getting through school without IBS is hard enough. But you have your health to worry about and that's tough. If you can, it will help you to go to a pyschiatrist and psychologist. Here's why.A pyschiatrist can prescribe an anti depressant for you, and a psychologist will listen to you and can help you cope better. As hard as it is to open up about it, you won't be healed until you can talk about it. When you have IBS you'll know who your real friends are, i.e. who will stick with you and who won't. Don't worry about that right now. Your health is what's important right now. You need to find out what works for you as far as diet goes. Cut back on sweets and dairy. Go to this site: www.auntbarbies.com/candidatest.htm. There is a saliva test to see if you have yeast overgrowth. Alot of people with IBS have an imbalance in their intestines which means their are more bad bacteria than friendly bacteria. If this pertains to you then a probiotic will help you. Check out www.florahealth.com for those. A probiotic will give your intestines more friendly bacteria and better bowel health. Be patient!!! acs


----------



## Favourites (Sep 28, 2004)

School is no problem in fact I find it really easy its just the fact of sick days that kill me. For the past week or so I have been starting to talk to a psychologist and find it helps. I don't really eat sweets and I can't eat dairy because I'm lactose positive. I know my health is important but so are my friends and I dont want to lose anymore. I just find being a teenager with IBS is near impossable for everything to work out.


----------



## acs (Nov 23, 2002)

Hi, thereIn reference to your mom not understanding, there is a brochure that you can print out that explains IBS for people who do not have it: http://ibsgroup.org/main/aboutibs.html Maybe this will help. Also, prayer helps a lot. www.joelosteen.com has a prayer request section and they pray for the sick. Jesus is in the healing business. Think about opening up to at least one of your friends and you will find that it may help you. I've lost friends, too and it hurts, but remember that everything happens for a reason. Keep your chin up and remember - you are not alone. Take care, acs


----------



## Favourites (Sep 28, 2004)

Dear All,Well its been like two weeks I think...The whole thing about slowly adding fibre has helped but for the past 2 days I have had really really bad cramps and spent more time in the washroom then on foot. I thought everything was getting better but now I'm doubting myself.....advice please


----------



## kevin716 (Nov 2, 2004)

i have found out that i have ibs and it would seem like that i would have to go all the time but the way i cope with it is that i have been thinking about somthing else and not even bringing ibs up to thought that way it cant get to you. i know i am new here but i think that i have had ibs for over a year now but i think that it can be anwsered by just not thinking about it and if soo just deal with the harsh cramps i have been their where it was allmost coming out while i was sitting in class. but then i started to draw and it has had me thinking about what to draw rather then ibs. the reason you have it is becouse you think about it too much i know that it is my case. i havent told anyone and my mom think it is a joke i have missed many days last year due to me thinking about it too much and days i have asked my freinds to take me home due to "stumach achs" and it was really ibs but if you think about something like "wow that girl" is really hot and then where does your ibs go - back into your brain and your dont feel the need to go anymore but then you think about it and it comes right back. but just try to keed your mind off of it i am trying soo and it has been helping its just keeping my mind 100% off of ibs and then you wont have to worrie about it. i dont know if this makes any sense what so ever but i know i am doing this with out anyhelp untill i heard about this syndrome and i got to this site. i know people are gonna say its not as easy as you think but i think i was in the same boat and i know it will happen again but you need to find somthing that will get your anger out such as working out and biking or even driving (if old enough) thats my advie but their is allways going to be some one who will dissagree and put down my thoughts. but thanks for reading my huge post


----------



## theresnopoint (Sep 7, 2003)

advice: keep trying, every day differs. maybe fiber isnt for u, or may be u need to give it more time and try some more foods. U could try some OTC drugs, immodium, pepto bismol, kaopectate, along with the fiber that may really turn things around. U could also continue watching ur diet, if D is ur problem try and cut out grapes, citrus fruits, tropical fruits, if dairy upsets u or seems to (personally milk calms me)...eat a lot of banannas, theyve helped me with many an episode of bad D, hot cereal (cream of wheat), and camomile tea. I dont have problems with C, so i cant really help there. Jenn---im a girl. im not sure what u meant by "it must be a guy thing" but if u were thinking i was male, no offense taken. If u didnt, im sry i misunderstood.







Everyone else--best wishes in conquering this disease/affliction/minor inconvenience/however u view ur IBS.


----------



## Audioslave626 (Jan 2, 2005)

The friends thing, I know it all to well. Yah i know its hard when your friends go to the mall or movies and you have to stay home. I offer to solutions. One is take immodium if you ahve eaten. You might pay for it later but you wont have to go when your out with your friends. If you ahvent eaten, jsut dont eat.Although if you don't want to go out suggest having your friends over in the basement like i do and if you need to use the bathroom go upstair and say you ahd to talk to someone up tehre or you had to feed the dog or whatever.


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

beareful with fibre... i am fibre sensitive i was once reccommend it as it made stools thicker but alas explosive D within 20minutes.its hard sometiems its hard for our friends and family to adjust to their once healthly child to get ibs. we do survive however you learn to live with it evenchually.i remember not going out, and my friends and family not believing me too thinking it was in my head or just an excuse. there is a help/explani brochure on the site.#if you are bad just after a meal the chances are you maybe eating one of your triggers... i was always ill after eating in the beginning then i kept a food adn drink diary slowy and i mean months it all started to become clear. you will find safe foods this way you cant ake too school or whatever. talk to your doctor, they may put you on immodium or something like it







for some peace but remember there is no shame in what we have, its not in our heads, we have a real problem







keep your chin up


----------

